# [Collectibles] Zora Lingerie fashion bikini



## lamvukha




----------



## lamvukha




----------



## lamvukha




----------



## Trever1t

where's the drooling smiley?


----------



## NayLoMo6C

Trever1t said:


> where's the drooling smiley?


 
here, lemme help you with that..


----------



## Josh66

I'll have one of each, please.


----------



## Dusica

Great lighting, beautiful models.


----------



## Big Mike

Skin looks over worked but otherwise they look good.


----------



## MSnowy

nice set and pictures look great too


----------



## manaheim

Big Mike said:


> Skin looks over worked but otherwise they look good.



Yeah that was totally what I was thinking.  The lighting is very very nice, but the airbrushing is a bit too much ... particularly in the face.

Still, kicks the crap out of anything I could ever do. 

VERY nice.


----------



## Derrel

The mannequin these are on looks almost life-like! Did you shoot these photos lamvukha, or are these from a web site?


----------



## mwcfarms

I agree with the airbrushing but still very nice.


----------



## Vaske_Obsidiann

This is really nice!!


----------



## Frequency

Excellent finished works;
if at all i dislike one it is #5 and that too her stomach part


----------



## kasperjd4

Agree'd with too much PP on the skin. 

Beautiful model, but she doesn't make me want to buy the clothes. She seems kind of distant and spacey. A lot of them are almost there.


----------



## joealcantar

Nice series, know she will be happy.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Markw

As everyone else said, I think the skin is entirely too overworked.  The models probably appreciate it, though.  Although all of these women are absolutely gorgeous and built like bombshells, your composition is very poor in most of them, IMO.  I also think almost all of the poses could use a re-thinking.  The blank, expressionless stare is quite unappealing, even on such appealing women.  The only one that I really like, photographically speaking, is #4 (purple outfit).  She actually looks like a human and not a mannequin (sp).  Throughout most of the photos, you chopped off pieces that make the composition quite bad.  For example, most of them have the very tip of the head chopped off, or a snippit of the arm.  You _have_ to shoot or crop them intentionally, and not just making sure that the outfit fills the frame as much as possible.  #4 even has her foot chopped off right at the ankle; not a good choice.  These are beautiful models wearing beautiful outfits.  It would have been nice to see them doing poses that show off the beauty of both.  It almost looks like there was another photographer and you snapped these in between him shooting his photos, while he was posing them but before he was done.  They all look quite concentrated, on something that we cannot see.  Great lighting, though some appear quite soft.  

All in all, good set.  Sorry to bring so much negativity. :mrgreen:
Mark


----------

